# Anyone with experience with WingLights?



## DianeK (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone here using these?: http://winglightstore.com/features.php
Diane


----------



## ocabj (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't have one and never tried it, but a guy I know has one and I know for a fact all the shots in the link below (Facebook; public album) were shot with a winglight (I think with a 430 EX II).

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.268650799903265.45729.100002750425253&type=1

If the above link doesn't work, this single image should load: 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/526605_269180026517009_204185237_n.jpg


----------



## DianeK (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you for your the reply. The first link didn't work, but the second one did. Is the person you know happy with his?


----------



## ocabj (Sep 13, 2012)

For the most part, he's happy with it for running and gunning. Obviously, we prefer to run studio strobes with large modifiers, but for stuff like car shows and what not, Speedlites and brackets or some other on-camera flash modifier is being used.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 13, 2012)

I just ordered one. This is a modifier i've been looking for for awhile.


----------



## DianeK (Sep 13, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I just ordered one. This is a modifier i've been looking for for awhile.


Please post back here with your impressions once you get it and use it, will you?
Diane


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 13, 2012)

DianeK said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered one. This is a modifier i've been looking for for awhile.
> ...



I won't promise that because I'm quite forgetful about reviewing stuff when I'm having fun. (like my 5D3.)


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks interesting I like the results but might feel a bit of a fool with that hanging off my camera
What did it cost?


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 13, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Looks interesting I like the results but might feel a bit of a fool with that hanging off my camera
> What did it cost?



Can't be much worse that the tupper-ware or the dome thingy. It was 60$ + Shipping.


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 13, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Looks interesting I like the results but might feel a bit of a fool with that hanging off my camera
> ...



yeah that tupperware dome makes me feel stupid but when there is nothing to bounce off its actually not bad
but from seeing these results this looks pretty good. I'll be interested to see your thoughts too, if you remember that is


----------



## dlleno (Oct 1, 2012)

the on-camera modifier market is astonishing to me, and filled with more claims to lighting perfection than carter has little liver pills. Thing is, they all have their areas of strength, but unfortunately too few of the mfgs are really candid and up front about their weaknesses. Spotting the over marketed and over-stated capabilities of certain pieces of plastic is even amusing  all one has to do is go watch their videos. 

almost any small diffuser or on-camera tupperware or similar contraption works well when there are sufficient reflective surfaces of suitable color. For example, when confronted with a situation such as found in the wing light video, I would suggest that fongs and stofens would produce similar results (bare bulb diffusers love venues like that). The possible exception to this may be the floor bounce advantage, and of course having a nice white bouncy floor is clearly commonplace on location, as is the look one obtains when lighting from below   but I digress. 

Admitting that I haven't used/played with it, what strikes me initially about the wing light is what it could do *without *sufficient reflective surfaces for direct, on-camera flash. It would be like holding an ordinary garage trouble light (one of the long florescent ones...) next to your camera. Horizontally, it is a larger light source. vertically its nearly as small and horrible as the bare flash head.

As long as folks remember that light always travels in straight lines, the mystery of tupperware and other contraptions is lessened somewhat, as well as the temptation to buy into the many and various overstated claims. I suspect the wing light will work well in a number of situations and looking forward to seeing some example photos -- especially in less than ideal "many white reflective surfaces" situations.


----------

